# Oh Nooo!!



## Sickboy (Jan 8, 2005)

I looked around the forum and couldn't find the answers I needed. I just received a cab of JL#2 the other day. About 9 cigars have major split and/or unraveling issues. It just seems like the wrapper is extremely thin and fragile. Beyond trying to figure out how to fix them, I'm wondering if I should contact the source? Do I tell them I want to be reimbursed for the damaged cigars. The cab was unopened, so I know the merchant wasn't aware......but I don't want to be out 9 cigars. Advice appreciated.


----------



## DaveC (Sep 4, 2003)

contact your source, send digi picx if you can as well. Any vendor worth his salt will take care of you.


----------



## magno (Nov 8, 2004)

Alot of ISOM retailers advertise a "satisfaction guarantee." (I know mine do) I have no idea where your smokes came from so I can't give you any real insight, but I'd contact your source and see what he says. Betcha he does something to take care of you. No business man wants an unhappy customer, especially in a rumor mill like cyberspace . And this sounds like an especially unacceptable problem.



Sickboy said:


> I looked around the forum and couldn't find the answers I needed. I just received a cab of JL#2 the other day. About 9 cigars have major split and/or unraveling issues. It just seems like the wrapper is extremely thin and fragile. Beyond trying to figure out how to fix them, I'm wondering if I should contact the source? Do I tell them I want to be reimbursed for the damaged cigars. The cab was unopened, so I know the merchant wasn't aware......but I don't want to be out 9 cigars. Advice appreciated.


----------



## Sickboy (Jan 8, 2005)

I guess I should have included this in the initial post as well. What especially concerns me is if this is a common problem? This is the first cab I've purchased. I'm curious if this is a sign that this merchant maybe doesn't use the best storage methods? Does everyone experience a certain number of 'casualties' with every order?


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

If you're a cigar ho' like me, you'll just find some vegetable gum & just glue to torn wrappers to the binder. Trust me they'll smoke fine. 

Did it once with a cabinet box of Partagas Lonsdale, the cabinet itself was exceptional and even the glued ones smoked just fine. In this case, the merchant just wasn't very careful in how he shipped. I stopped using him many years ago. Overall though, you can see some damage from time to time, it happens.

Still, if aesthetics are important to you, then you should contact the vendor to let him know.


----------



## miketafc (Dec 7, 2003)

Your smokes are probably victems of too much humidity rather than poor wrappers.

You should send them all back. The rest could possibly spit or unravel when you smoke them and they heat up. 

I'm ashamed to say I know because I did a very idiotic thing once when travelling without any type of humidifier and a new box of stogies and not much experience with the leaf. Put them in the hotel bathroom and put the shower on hot to create some steam. Phone rang, one hour later that bathroom was like a steambath and the next day seven split cigars.

Most of the remaining lot split or worse unravelled even after I dried them. 

We pay for our education, and stupid mistakes. :hn


----------



## miketafc (Dec 7, 2003)

MoTheMan said:


> If you're a cigar ho' like me, you'll just find some vegetable gum & just glue to torn wrapperrs to the binder. Trust me they'll smoke fine.
> Did it once with a cabinet box of Partagas Lonsdale, they smoked just fine.
> Still, aesthetics count, and you should contact the vendor if it's better that way.


MO Just wondering -- Where do you find vegetable gum or glue. Looking to finally glue my cedar strips to my tupperdors and possibly turn a broken beer refrig into a refrigador.


----------



## Sickboy (Jan 8, 2005)

miketafc said:


> MO Just wondering -- Where do you find vegetable gum or glue. Looking to finally glue my cedar strips to my tupperdors and possibly turn a broken beer refrig into a refrigador.


You beat me to it Mike. Not to show my naivete, but I've never used vegetable gum.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Vegetable gum/glue used to be available in cigar repair kits, now no longer being carried.
Last small bottle of it I got from a BOTL, but I bet you could find some doing a google search.
I'll see what I can turn up when I get home tonight.
OR perhaps, one of the members here can point to a good source.


----------



## miketafc (Dec 7, 2003)

MoTheMan said:


> Vegetable gum/glue used to be available in cigar repair kits, now no longer being carried.
> Last small bottle of it I got from a BOTL, but I bet you could find some doing a google search.
> I'll see what I can turn up when I get home tonight.
> OR perhaps, one of the members here can point to a good source.


It would also be helpful if anyone can tell me where to get cedar. The kind you would use to line a refrigador. As you might have guessed I'm not the typical handyman and am "home depot" ignorant when it comes to these things.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Try this site for the spanish cedar. Its a little pricey but not as much as I've seen it elsewhere.

http://www.bargainhumidors.com/bh/itemdetail.asp?SKU=ACC-LLINER


----------



## magno (Nov 8, 2004)

Here's a link I found for "Revive" cigar glue. I just might have to get some of this stuff.

http://amishshop.com/cgi-local/hazel.cgi?client=32565308&action=serve&item=rcaccessories.htm#REVIVE



MoTheMan said:


> Vegetable gum/glue used to be available in cigar repair kits, now no longer being carried.
> Last small bottle of it I got from a BOTL, but I bet you could find some doing a google search.
> I'll see what I can turn up when I get home tonight.
> OR perhaps, one of the members here can point to a good source.


----------



## magno (Nov 8, 2004)

I know Bargain Humidors has got cedar kits for coolerdors. Check out their website.



miketafc said:


> It would also be helpful if anyone can tell me where to get cedar. The kind you would use to line a refrigador. As you might have guessed I'm not the typical handyman and am "home depot" ignorant when it comes to these things.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

DaveC said:


> contact your source, send digi picx if you can as well. Any vendor worth his salt will take care of you.


what davec said. :tpd:


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

magno said:


> Here's a link I found for "Revive" cigar glue. I just might have to get some of this stuff.
> http://amishshop.com/cgi-local/hazel.cgi?client=32565308&action=serve&item=rcaccessories.htm#REVIVE


Cool! I just ordered two small bottles. Thanks for the search magno, I hadn't been able to find it before.


----------



## magno (Nov 8, 2004)

Glad to be of service, Mo. don't know about you, but I tend to think this is the kind of thing PDS could sell on the site.



MoTheMan said:


> Cool! I just ordered two small bottles. Thanks for the search magno, I hadn't been able to find it before.


----------



## Gargamel (Nov 8, 2004)

Sickboy said:


> I looked around the forum and couldn't find the answers I needed. I just received a cab of JL#2 the other day. About 9 cigars have major split and/or unraveling issues. It just seems like the wrapper is extremely thin and fragile. Beyond trying to figure out how to fix them, I'm wondering if I should contact the source? Do I tell them I want to be reimbursed for the damaged cigars. The cab was unopened, so I know the merchant wasn't aware......but I don't want to be out 9 cigars. Advice appreciated.


I actually had some damages smokes a couple months back and contacted the merchant. They told me to keep the damaged ones and try to enjoy them and credited my account with the cost. I told them I had pictures and they said no need.

Magno thanks for putting up that link...now I can enjoy them.


----------



## Sickboy (Jan 8, 2005)

Gargamel said:


> I actually had some damages smokes a couple months back and contacted the merchant. They told me to keep the damaged ones and try to enjoy them and credited my account with the cost. I told them I had pictures and they said no need.


Thats funny I just read this Gargamel. I just got done reading an e-mail from my merchant and thats exactly how he handled it. He credited me for the ones I thought were unsmokeable. I think I might be able to get some good smoke out of them, but it's gonna take some work. Thanks for all the input fellas.


----------



## miketafc (Dec 7, 2003)

Sickboy: Way to go, sounds like a good vendor

XXX & Magno: Thanks for the info 

Mike T


----------



## cookieboy364 (Jan 25, 2005)

miketafc said:


> It would also be helpful if anyone can tell me where to get cedar. The kind you would use to line a refrigador. As you might have guessed I'm not the typical handyman and am "home depot" ignorant when it comes to these things.


I recently purchased some spanish cedar on EBAY. Check it out there is more there than you might think. Just make sure you know what sizes you are looking for. Try This!!!


----------



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

Regarding cigar glue, I use the pectin that you find on the canning aisle in the SuperMarket. Works just fine, is the same stuff that the rollers use and at about a buck a box you'll have more of the stuff than you can use in ten years.

Mix it up about four parts water and one part pectin, run it through the microwave till it bubbles. Apply it with a toothpick and then smooth it down with a finger. Works just fine.


----------



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

And now for the rest of the story...

If the unraveling isn't too bad, often I'll wait till smoking time and just lick the puppy.

Works for me.


----------



## LastClick (Jan 2, 2005)

cookieboy364 said:


> I recently purchased some spanish cedar on EBAY. Check it out there is more there than you might think. Just make sure you know what sizes you are looking for. Try This!!!


Thanks, but I have enough vices already.....ok, well, one more couldnt hurt.....(famous last words right before I fell off a roof, broke my leg, hip and almost received a VIP amputation after 3 surgeries...ok, now that that's off my chest, ebay's looking pretty good, :al , ahhhh, need more booze....Thanks for the link cb.


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

There has been a rash of cracked and damaged cabinet cigars with no outside damage visible lately it seems. My guy told me to keep em, he was sending out replacements immed, no pix necessary. The replacements were cracked and head damaged TOO. (20% of both boxes) I told him I had enough good cigars to call it even. They were BBF's, so the packing isn't as firm as a cab of parejos. They took both foot cracks and head peels. It's the USPS, I guess. But a good vendor will usually pony right up. You'll know whether you have a good vendor or not at the end of this one, I bet.

EDIT.....and you know what, the more I thought of it, this damage probably occurred when the cigars were all together on a pallet..likely in Cuba. Both my cabs were damaged in exactly the same way. BUT ALL of the 50 will smoke, hehe. My guy is just a good businessman.


----------

